
Why is the Python Language preferred over Ruby in academia? - justinzollars
I&#x27;m wondering why Ruby is not a top language in academia. Why exactly is this the case?
======
Nadya
Scipy, Numpy, and NLTK. It also came out 4 years earlier and even then Ruby
took a bit longer than 1995 to make it's way from Japan to the US.

    
    
      [1] Relevant conversation on Quora.
          I agree with the main points: 
          http://www.quora.com/Why-is-Python-preferred-to-Ruby-in-academia

------
dragonwriter
In addition to what Nadya's comment points to (which is all accurate), the
similarity of Python code to common pseudocode plays a role.

